# well here he is!



## RentalWhisper

this is Neb and his new cage  does he look about a year old to you?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...714565389#!/album.php?aid=302035&id=714565389

Sorry about the URL. it wouldnt let me put the pics up directly


----------



## RentalWhisper

ahh man! you cant see them if you dont have facebook. im sorry for posting a useless link. i cant get the photos up


----------



## lperry82

Awww he is lovely


----------



## lperry82

He is lovely. Have you got a photobucket account where you can store loads of pics on there, or what i do is right click on picture and save picture to where ever you want to put it then, upload the pic where you put it. I do it with any pic


----------



## RentalWhisper

got any idea of age? what du think of his cage


----------



## RentalWhisper

http://s1030.photobucket.com/albums/y367/alex_day/

heres a new photobucket account. hope this works


----------



## Sar

I love his cage  where was it from?
He is a handsome little chap. How old do you think he is? Billy is just over 5 and still has pink feet (although his beak is now grey). I see Neb has grey feet so I would think he is older. How are you getting on with him?


----------



## lperry82

Not sure about age but i love the cage where did you get it from


----------



## RentalWhisper

ive had him for a month now. the shop owner said he was born last year but im not sure??? please someone help! lol. i got the cage online. it has a bottom cabinet which you can see to store everything


----------



## lperry82

I think the age thing is very hard to tell but here is a 2 - 3 year old http://belleville-illinois.olx.com/hand-tame-male-cockatiel-iid-2513203 and yours look younger if that helps
Im sure others might help you when they come on


----------



## RentalWhisper

thanks that has helped. that 2 - 3 yr old looks like neb though ?? im confused. **** pet shops! i knew i should have gone to a breeder for accurate info


----------



## lperry82

Never trust pet shops as they tell you anything for the cash
as my bunny baby was ment to be a girl but he is a boy
tweety my budgie was ment to be a boy but a girl
lucky is ment to be a boy but a girl
cookie i got from breeder


----------



## RentalWhisper

youre from the uk right? what breeder did you use? in case i wanna get a female which i will at some stage


----------



## lperry82

I live in gateshead/ newcastle


----------



## RentalWhisper

ahh ok. im from essex. did you get him from a breeder near you?


----------



## lperry82

RentalWhisper said:


> ahh ok. im from essex. did you get him from a breeder near you?


I did yes and they are very hard to find but i was on www.gumtree.com www.adtrader.co.uk www.preloved.co.uk and www.vivastreet.co.uk every day and found cookie. Somebody has posted they got some for sale last week only down the road where i live


----------



## roxy culver

Neb is cute...I would say he's probably at least over 6 months old since he looks like he has molted (the yellow face). So he could've been born last year or even the beginning of this year ya know? But that cage is awesome!


----------



## RentalWhisper

lol thanks! ah thats cool. so you think he is fairly young? the reason i ask is that i need to register him with my vet and they require approximate age. so you think hes youngish?


----------



## MeanneyFids

Sar said:


> I love his cage  where was it from?
> He is a handsome little chap. How old do you think he is? Billy is just over 5 and still has pink feet (although his beak is now grey). I see Neb has grey feet so I would think he is older. How are you getting on with him?


pink feet could mean split pied. mine are both split pied and theyre feet are pink (dally has darker blotches though) so thats not the best indicator of age... unfortunately cockatiels are difficult that way


on a side note.... its never easy to tell and a breeder may not be always able to tell you gender. age, yes, not gender. dally's breeder thought she was a boy at first but still wasnt 100% sure. she ended up being female  my internet is being stupid and the page wont load... so i cant see the photos....


----------



## elenafan23

He looks like my Diego so I would guess a year and a half.


----------



## RentalWhisper

this is greta cheers guys. are the small black "feathers" around the eyes a sign of age??


----------



## tielmom

That is a good question...I would love to know that answer too, my Rambo has black feathers around his cere (I think that is what it is called) and around the eyes.
Anyone know the answer...there is no way for me to know how old Rambo is...he has dark feet just like your tiel...but I have a feeling my tiel is up there in age.


----------



## MeanneyFids

the dark feathers are normal, regardless of age. in males theyre longer and thicker,


it looks like neb is a male pearl, i can see ghostings of the pearls. gonna say judging on that, hes older than 2


----------



## RentalWhisper

a peral?? are you sure?? i thought he was a grey?? and how does that signify he is over 2??


----------



## RentalWhisper

sorry to ask, i just though that pearls lost them on their first molt at around 6 months?? im confused?? lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

ok
male pearls lose the pearls but never completely. you see his back? theres very faint white patches on his back feathers. with pearls, some males keep those. as he doesnt have any full pearls, hes over a year. the fact that theres ghost pearls, those usually show up in 2 year old pearls.


----------



## MeanneyFids

hes also split pied--hes got white-yellow random feathers on the back of his head.


----------



## RentalWhisper

man. liars! the pet shop sai dhe was born last year!! are u sure??


----------



## lperry82

told you what pet shops are like lol


----------



## RentalWhisper

man. bless him. i bet no one knows anything about him bless him.


----------



## lperry82

only best option is see if your vet has a better idea as we are only judging by photos 
or find a breeder


----------



## MeanneyFids

it is still likely he was born early last year. but he looks very thoroughly molted for that.


----------



## RentalWhisper

He has some more obvious pearls on his wings which wasn't really done justice because of the flash on the camera. From my own research and help from u guys in assuming he is about a year and a half to two years old. Either way my buddy is now responding to clicker training!!!


----------



## mpayjr

He is really nice! How long have you had him again?


----------



## RentalWhisper

He beautiful  my little buddy  i've had him for a month yesturday.


----------



## Belinda

Neb is handsome! I just love his wing markings - I originally wanted a tiel like Neb... but then I got stuck with Arnie...lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids

arnie is still beautiful. lutino pearl  has the markings but hard to see


----------

